# FLR(M) Question



## STooth (Jul 18, 2015)

Hello, 

This forum has been incredibly helpful as I prepare my first FLR(M) application. 

I've been able to get almost all of my questions answered, but did have one remaining. 

In section 10 about immigration history it asks how long you've lived in the UK. Do they mean in total or on your most recent visa? 

I have had 4 different visas in the past 4 years between studies (3 tier 4 visas) and working for a charity (1 tier 5 visa), but only went back to the USA for a month or two between applying for the next one each time. 

I was just wondering what amount of time they were interested in? 

Thanks very much.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

How long since you last entered UK on your current visa.


----------



## STooth (Jul 18, 2015)

Thanks so much Joppa, I appreciate the help!


----------

